
Is Google App Engine a Lock-in Play? - sant0sk1
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2008/04/is-google-app-engine-a-lockin.html
======
sadiq
This article wanted to make me comment on two issues.

1) Decent abstraction layers ease the moving process. In my current project I
was unable to decide on which datastore system would best cater for the
project, so I simply abstracted the datastore enough that I can now (and have)
slot in any kind of backend, whether it be BerkeleyDB JE, an RDBMS or a custom
in-memory solution.

2) Everyone keeps comparing AWS and App Engine as similar products when they
seem to be intended to be quite different by Amazon and Google. Google App
Engine provides you a hosted environment in which you develop your app.
Amazon's web services work at a much lower level. I'd imagine Amazon's goal is
for value added resellers to offer App Engine like services _ontop_ of their
stack.

That is all.

------
inovica
I personally have gone for EC2 and intend to stick with them for now due to
the support received and what I've been able to achieve using it. We've tried
Google App Engine also (we're mainly Python guys) but that was my first
concern that if I became too comfortable with it that we would be locked in.
Ultimately though the decision was made for us - Google didn't allow some of
the libraries that we need to use

------
bprater
Abstractions, abstractions, abstractions, abstractions.

~~~
ashu
Yah, I can't believe why nobody seems to even bring up this point. Perhaps,
building those abstractions will be tough, may be impossible, but not even
worth considering?

~~~
ashu
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=163474>

Heh heh!

